# Crossfire X on Sabayon



## Valenciente (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

How do I go about installing my two ATi Radeon HD 3870's in Crossfire on Sabayon 3.5?
It's not really because I need it, more of a way to not having to take out one of them everytime I use Sabayon.
If it isn't possible, any way to only make Sabayon recoqnise one of them?

I'm really new to this (My first time using Linux actually..), so go easy on me, please? xD

-Val

P.S. In case it's need-to-know, I'm planning to dual-boot Sabayon with my already installed Vista, and doing so by installing Sabayon on my external HDD. (And the reason I'm doing that is for some weird reason I can only shrink my primary HDD (The one with Vista on it) with around 800MB. Why I don't know, but I have tried defragging, etc. and the HDD has 221GB free space, but nope).




<------------------------|
My specs are over there--|


----------



## v-zero (Oct 13, 2008)

Try these drivers - Crossfire on Linux was only recently introduced, so don't expect any magic.


----------



## Valenciente (Oct 13, 2008)

What drivers?


----------



## v-zero (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry, I was very tired.... These: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html


----------



## Valenciente (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks mate =)

Any idea on how to go about installing them then?

On Vista, I first boot up the computer with only one card in, and install the drivers. Then power down, install the second, and Vista automatically recoqnised the new card, and install's that too, then power down, and install the bridges, and done.

Do I do the same thing in Sabayon Linux, or does it maybe require you to manually install the drivers for the second card, or elsehow?


----------



## v-zero (Oct 14, 2008)

Apologies, those drivers are .run, which wont play nicely with Sabayon - follow this if you can: http://wiki.sabayonlinux.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Get_Ati_or_Nvidia_Video_Cards_working_in_Sabayon

Typical that ATi would go to all the trouble of writing decent Linux drivers, and then compile them uselessly for so many users...


----------

